# Billing for Partial Job?



## Puddleduck (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Gang,

Posting on behalf of my brother who owns his own snow removal business. Located in CT and as you are probably all aware, got hit very hard with 3ft of snow in some areas. In the essence of time, he cleared driveways for five customers and intended to go back yesterday to do steps, sidewalks, etc, where he could (some areas are still not accessible), but now his snowblower crapped out on him...naturally it's a part he has to order,and won't be in until Monday. I need to know your thoughts/opinions on billing. He is saying he can't bill for half a job. I say he can. Would it be unprofessional of him to indicate on the invoice the reason for the lower cost, and an apology for not being able to finish? Is it unreasonable for him to expect to be paid for the work he did? Or should he just suck it up and take the loss regardless of how much time and energy it took?

Thanks muchly ussmileyflag


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Would you pay a mechanic that only halfway fixed your car? If he really wanted to finish the work he can shovel. I have shoveled 3 feet before, not fun but it can be done.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Know anyone with a snowblower? Shovel, Bill it out tomorrow and mail it so by the time they get it you should be done with the work.


----------



## Puddleduck (Feb 13, 2013)

thank you for your replies.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

buy a new blower or man up and shovel.. get help if needed no excuses ...unless you want to lose workwesport


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'd have gone to get a new blower the second the old one stopped working..Now you got 2, and should always have a backup.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a question that should even be asked by someone that runs a snow removal company. If you have to pay someone else to do it, just get it done.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Your bro needs to man up or say bye to his customers


----------



## Puddleduck (Feb 13, 2013)

AGAIN - thank you for your replies. No need to continue.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Puddleduck;1596418 said:


> AGAIN - thank you for your replies. No need to continue.


Ok thread closed


----------

